# Hilfe wie ein Ordner mit Libraries im Klassenpfad einbinden (javac)



## downset04 (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Ich will main.java mit javac kompilieren, jedoch egal was ich mache der ordner wo meine ganzne jar files liegen wird nicht gefunden oder eingebunden?

```
javac -cp /home/fw/ordner main.java
-> geht nicht
```
hab auch schon mit 

```
CLASSPATH=/home/fw/ordner
export CLASSPATH;
```
 versucht
oder mit

```
set CLASSPATH=/home/fw/ordner
```
alles versucht - jedoch t nix 

im Eclipse ts da konnte ich einfach den Ordner wo die jar files liegen hinzufügen!
habs auf einem gentoo und suse probiert - jedoch bei beiden nix ?
wie setz ich den Ordner konstant im CLASSPATH?

thx


----------



## zerix (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,



> javac -cp /home/fw/ordner main.java



bei diesem Befehl musst du nicht nur den Pfad angeben, sondern alle jar-Archive.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## downset04 (7. Mai 2007)

mmmm glaub hab aber gelesen man kann ordner, jars und zps angeben

und wie geht mit ordner?

thx


----------

